# McDonalds Adds Fries to EVERY Happy Meal



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/mcdonalds-apple-slices-every-happy-meal-140249048.html

Quote:


> An apple a day may keep the doctor away. But when you put it in a Happy Meal, it might help keep regulators at bay too. McDonald's on Tuesday said that it would add apple slices and reduce the portion of French fries in its children's meal boxes beginning this fall, effectively taking away consumers' current choice between either having apples with caramel dip or fries as a Happy Meal side.


Any thoughts? They will also not be serving the apples with carmel dip any more.

I really disliked in the article how it listed the least calorie meal versus the most calorie meal. Personally, I find the calories in milk "worth" more than the calories in juice or pop!


----------



## poetlizabeth (Feb 19, 2011)

I occasionally eat at McDonald's and tried some of those apple slices in the 5 year old I take care of's happy meal. They taste like they have added sugar in them. Apples are sweet but these are supper sweet.


----------



## Nan411 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi, Honestly I kind of like the idea. We don't eat at McDonalds too often. When we do its a treat. I believe we went about 2 weeks ago and dd had one of those new happy meals. The serving of fries is tiny, smaller than the "small" size. I remember saying to dd "omg, look at that tiny little box of fries. Its so cute". Basically they just changed it so that instead of a choice of fries or apples w/ caramel you get a small bit of fries and a small bit of apples sans caramel. I don't think it's a big deal as long as your kids aren't eating Mcdonalds daily.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

I got my kids happy meals a week or so ago for the first time in ages (if we're going to have fast food, mcd's is not my first choice) and I was really surprised to see that tiny little thing of fries. lol My kids didn't complain at all about how little it was. And, since I think mcd's is the devil, I'm embarrassed to admit this, and I know it comes from a lifetime of their expert marketing, but the little thing of fries was really cute.









It's kind of interesting that a place like that would never consider, and would probably never get away with, throwing a real honest to goodness apple in there. Wouldn't it be tons cheaper than having to cut it and peel it and package it?


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you know that those apples are unable to brown? You can seriously leave them in the package for like 5 days in your fridge and they wont turn brown. That weirds me out.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> Did you know that those apples are unable to brown? You can seriously leave them in the package for like 5 days in your fridge and they wont turn brown. That weirds me out.


It only wierds me out because they have a slightly bleachy smell and a slippery feel.

When I worked in catering, we dunked apple slices in a mixture of sprite and orange juice that made them not brown. The food was always served shortly after, so I'm not sure how long i would have lasted.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not so sure about those apples, either. I've always used orange or lemon juice to keep apples from browning, but it doesn't last forever. We don't eat McDonald's often, but we've been seriously busy and have had a couple meals there in the past two weeks. I wasn't really happy about the fries. She never noticed the caramel before, but she definitely notices the fries and eats all of them.

It is supposed to make the nutritional content slightly better to ditch the caramel and add fries, but I don't really count their fries as real veggies. The sad part? A LOT of kids out there only get fries as veggies.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.drsearslean.com/unhappy_meal.html
This is pretty cute.

The apples have a mixture of Calcium carbonate and Vitamin C on them, and they dont turn brown for 28 days-- Lemon juice is awesome, but its not that awesome










Last november, a Canadian fruit growing company asked for permission to sell a GMO apple that does not brown. I cant find anything saying that they did get permission, but I also cant find anything saying that they didnt. McDonalds has said that they are interested in buying this apple to use in their apple dippers, but Im having a hard time finding the link to that article.

Anyway, happy meals are so weird. Any food that doesnt rot should be considered just what it is-- junk food. So, IMO what is the difference between apples and fries? Its all crap, really. Tasty crap, but crap nonetheless.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

With their apples? I doubt their is much difference between the fries and apples, aside from the ridiculous amount of salt on their fries. That is pretty gross that they'll stay "normal" looking for a month after being cut. Yuck.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Apparently, very few parents got the apples. What we used to do is get apples and milk for the kids, and then split a small fry among the three of them. My daughter actually doesn't like French fries at all--so she was mad when she found the small French fry package in her box. I actually think this is a good idea, as it might encourage more kids to eat the apples... however I wish there was an option for double apples instead of fries. I also wish there were more options for adults.

We dip apples in pineapple juice---and it works really well to keep them. I've heard that Sprite works as well...but it would have to be a special purchase for me as I really don't like the stuff. (Nothing super moral, I do love DIet Dr. Pepper.) I've also used Fruit Fresh (I think that's what it's called), which is a powdered vitamin C that you can put on apples. My kids, however, prefer the pineapple juice.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Apples are going GMO lastI heard so they never turn brown..wonder if Mc D's is experimenting...?


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

You can ask for 2 apples instead of fries.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elisent*
> 
> You can ask for 2 apples instead of fries.


Really? That's awesome! Did they make the packages smaller?


----------

